# NEW? Dry wash cloth



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Never seen or heard of this b4 has anyone tried one?

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/automotive/cloths-and-accessories/kozak-1050-auto-dry-wash-cloth.html

Geoff


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi. 

The cloth itself gets alot of good feedback in America which is why we brought them in (check amazon.com). 

I have used one a couple of times with no marring or swirling issues. I think the reason it isn't more popular is because it goes against what we believe if that makes sense. It is more designed for a dusty car rather than a dirty car.

If a few people want to test them properly and give their feedback I'm happy to send a few samples out. 

Imran


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I was going to sat this sounds like a cloth version of one of those car dusters.

To be honest any product or tool not used correctly or carefully will cause damage, bit like people saying sponges are the devils wash medium....completely wrong I used sponges for many many years and have never caused any damage.

Good on you for bringing somehting to the market that goes against the "marketing" trend


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I live in a dusty Country and would be happy to try one for you and write a review Imran. I can also give you a UK address to post to.

Geoff


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Well I live in a dusty Country and would be happy to try one for you and write a review Imran. I can also give you a UK address to post to.
> 
> Geoff





nick_mcuk said:


> I was going to sat this sounds like a cloth version of one of those car dusters.
> 
> To be honest any product or tool not used correctly or carefully will cause damage, bit like people saying sponges are the devils wash medium....completely wrong I used sponges for many many years and have never caused any damage.
> 
> Good on you for bringing somehting to the market that goes against the "marketing" trend


If either of you would like one, just PM me your address and i'll have one sent to you.

Regards

Imran


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Sending PM Imran are there instruction?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Saverschoice said:


> If either of you would like one, just PM me your address and i'll have one sent to you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Imran


I am good thanks Imran...I am not getting a lot of time for detailing at the moment due to work and building projects at home.

Very much appreciate the offer but probably best to send it to someone who will have the time to test it properly.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Sending PM Imran are there instruction?


Have a look at the video below :lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks a bit scary to me:doublesho


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Looks a bit scary to me:doublesho


The girl in the video doesn't though :lol:


----------

